# Manager 2



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2012)

*Stamattina*

-Felice di rivederti Manager
-Felice di vedere te, Tebe
-Bello il _tuo_ nuovo ufficio _non_ ufficio
-C'è tutto quello che serve. Pc. Pc. E pc. Una scrivania. Due sedie. Il portacenere. Telefono
-Intendi bocciare le nostre proposte in riunione?
-No. A parte una. Quella che già sai
-D'accordo. Farò cambiare qualcosa. Suggerimenti?
-No. Non sono il tuo capo e non sono un creativo per darteli
-Molto bene. Abbiamo finito quindi...
-Si...se non hai nulla da aggiungere Tebe
-Non ho ben capito lo scopo di questo incontro
-Non vedevo l'ora di vedere la tua faccia.


E' tornato. 
Manager è tornato.
E insieme anche la mia innocente perversione alla Dr. Jekyll e Mr. Hyde.:diavoletto:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Febbraio 2012)

Che culo. Puoi fumare in ufficio ? Io per farlo devo andare al freddo e al gelo.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao;bt327 ha detto:
			
		

> Che culo. Puoi fumare in ufficio ? Io per farlo devo andare al freddo e al gelo.


In azienda abbiamo alcuni locali adibito al fumo...ma nel mio ufficio non si può fumare (me ne frego, chiudo la porta e apro la finestra)
Manager è manager. Anche se l'ufficio non è il suo ma solo in prestito lui fuma. E tutti silenzio.rotfl


----------

